# The dark truth behind Labradoodles



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Interesting, especially when the was discussing the teacups. Choosing the runts of the litter that may have health issues and using them as breeding stock to make smaller dogs is such a cruel greedy endeavor.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

That is very interesting, I did not realize how doodles had come into existence. But that does make sense. It is horrible what people will do for money!! I wish that there were laws against breeding doodles. Did the UK end up banning the breeding of doodles? It is amazing how much people will pay for doodles, our neighbors both paid thousands for there doodles and they both have issues. One is a seven breed doodle, who has a horrible temperament, and he paid three thousand or more for him, I personally think that is crazy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

EVpoodle said:


> That is very interesting, I did not realize how doodles had come into existence. But that does make sense. It is horrible what people will do for money!! I wish that there were laws against breeding doodles. Did the UK end up banning the breeding of doodles? It is amazing how much people will pay for doodles, our neighbors both paid thousands for there doodles and they both have issues. One is a *seven breed doodle*, who has a horrible temperament, and he paid three thousand or more for him, I personally think that is crazy.



Say what???????? What breeds are in there and how dare someone call that a doodle that dog isn't too far from being a Heinz 57 dog without any of such a dogs virtues it seems.


The concept of hybrid vigor can't work if you start with crap gene pools and certainly no good poodle, lab, golden, wheaten, schnauzer or other breeder would really want to put the good genes they have in their breeding worthy stock into crosses.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Doodles and other mixed breeds can be bred in the UK, but are not recognised by the Kennel Club - pit bull and other fighting types are banned. Paying through the nose for a 7 breed mix strikes me as designer dog-ism gone mad - I know many delightful cross breeds and mongrels, including some poodle mixes that are very nice dogs, but the idea that you mix up random genes in a chaotic gallimaufry and can then convince people that they should pay umpteen thousand for the privilege of taking a punt on the result just proves to me that there is one born every minute!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

People are so ignorant. I wrote a bunch of comments on that thing after reading some. Wow. It's just pathetic how people don't educate themselves on this.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So is this saying that all poodle mixes are bad? I have a Pom-a-poo where nisnheathy as an ox, and will be 7 yrs in June. She is very active, but a little ocd about playing fetch with her balls. I adopted her just 4 weeks ago, and love her so much! But I’d hate to think that in a year or two she will be plagued with health issues.

Thank you so much for sharing this vid. Very enlightening.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

jojo, it's saying that the deliberate mixing of breeds without health testing as well as breeding runts of the litter are cruel and greedy breeding practices. Not all of these resulting mixes will be sickly, but it's preferable to breed healthy dogs (and not TINY dogs). I hope your little Pom/Poodle will remain healthy throughout her life.


----------

